# Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/firmware-updates-for-canon-eos-1d-mark-iii-eos-1ds-mark-iii-eos-1d-mark-iv/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/firmware-updates-for-canon-eos-1d-mark-iii-eos-1ds-mark-iii-eos-1d-mark-iv/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon USA

</strong>Canon continues to update older professional DSLR bodies. I must say I’m pleasantly surprised they’re still supporting the Mark III bodies.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><b>The following fixes have been incorporated in the new firmware</b></p>
<ol>
<li>Resolves the following phenomenon: when the camera is not attached to a lens, power consumption may be higher than usual, causing premature battery drain.</li>
<li>Resolves a phenomenon in which “Err 02” may be displayed when the shutter is released without a lens attached.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Download the firmware

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">EOS-1D Mark III v1.3.2</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1ds_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">EOS-1Ds Mark III v1.2.3</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_mark_iv#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">EOS-1D Mark IV v1.1.4</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</p>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

What a shame they didn't put the RT flash system functionality in there, I doubt it would have hurt new sales but what a boost i would give to customers currently using the 1Ds MkIII, which is still Canon's premier high resolution 1 series.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

Excellent cameras still. Glad that support is still excellent. Peace of mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

I also expect the 3rd party battery warning to pop up, so I'd hold off if you are using third party batteries until someone reports that there are no issues.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

Does this mean they f**ked up the previous update to support 200-400 1.4x? So they released a patch to fix previous firmware update?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*



RGomezPhotos said:


> Excellent cameras still. Glad that support is still excellent. Peace of mind.



It's also the other way around: They are excellent cameras *because* they are still supported!

Unfortunately for us Joe Sixpacks it's not like that - and even for 1d it could be a lot better: think Canon would add rt (and group mode) control to the firmware of the *current* cameras like 7d & 60d or the *last* generation of multi-thousand $$$ 1d? No way, even if it'd probably just take their programmers some days to do it :-(


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

Great to see Canon still working on FW updates for these cameras which are no longer in production.


----------



## xylus (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

This isnt any update....just fixing some bugs!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

+1.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*



xylus said:


> This isnt any update....just fixing some bugs!



The difference being? When you consider these cameras are no longer in production, this is an update.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

Good point, expatinasia.
Always a good feeling that Canon cares for equipment thats not listed any longer.
Although: there was an update a few weeks ago for the 1d4.
After more then a year.
Have they forgotten something? 
The fixed issues are new?
Hm.
And yes: I actually had an err02 just a few days ago. Never before. Objectiv attached.
Strange thing.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

They are fixing bugs they introduced by the firmware of previous version, which they introduced solely to sell more of the 200-400 1.4x lenses. I don't see that as care for customers of old products, I see that as due diligence.

Also the updated firmware won't break compatibility with 3rd party batteries.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

:-[I am always waiting for firmware updates for my 5D2. The 2.1.2 firmware now more than 17 months old. Perhaps this will be the last and final official update for the camera.


----------



## WillThompson (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*



BozillaNZ said:


> Does this mean they f**ked up the previous update to support 200-400 1.4x? So they released a patch to fix previous firmware update?



*YES!*


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Firmware Updates for Canon EOS-1D Mark III, EOS-1Ds Mark III & EOS-1D Mark IV*

It would be nice if they added regular spot AF (like the 7D or 5DIII) to the 1DIV without having to use a lens with a spot AF button on it...


----------

